# New kid



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I got a new kid here he is


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

They are so incredibly precious aren't they?!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh how adorable!! What's its name?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I knew I had seen that same goat picture some where before .....http://www.wellingtonfamilyfarm.com/2013/02/28/supplies-for-goat-kidding/


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you have any other pics of your new baby goat??? I would love to see them


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! I found it again...lol


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Oops! Lol! Famous little guy


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep, he sure is. And that nubian goat in the avatar pic is famous too!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hehehrhehhr


----------

